# Best place to start on Peter Martyr Vermigli?



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2013)

What are the best resources on Peter Martyr Vermigli (preferably in English)? My Latin is...manageable.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 8, 2013)

Jacob, we have the 'Peter Martyr Reader', which is a volume from the 'Peter Martyr Library'. It opens with his commentary on the Apostles' Creed which is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 8, 2013)

There are English translations of some of his works in the Peter Martyr Library. His Romans commentary is good. I don't think the whole thing has been translated, but the loci on predestination and justification are available. I'm using it for some of my doctoral work.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 9, 2013)

Typing in "Peter Martyr Library" on amazon actually yielded more results than Peter Martyr. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 9, 2013)

Truman State University holds the Peter Vermigli Library with a list of published books here. You can look those titles up at alibris.com, abebooks, amazon.com or even books.google.com which can give you library or store listings.


----------

